# VW Lemon BuyBACK success



## jtdmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me about their experience when negotiating with VW during a Lemon buyback...
I am currently negotiating with a 2010 JSW and was wondering if anyone had advice or comment...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Lemon BuyBACK success (jtdmc)*

What is your issue? I think it varies by state even so.
As for any car company, they are going to want to make you happy with your purchass, not take a financial hit and lose a customer.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Lemon BuyBACK success (thetwodubheads)*

Be polite --- there's no point in yelling or name calling
Be specific about what you would like to be the result
Be willing to negotiate a little
Also, make sure your dealership is in your corner and willing to go to bat for you to VW.

I had a couple of problems with Touaregs and VW was AWESOME. I've received incredible customer service from VW. A lot of people like to trash on the company, but they probably haven't had the experience of dealing with terrible customer service (Ford) vs top shelf customer service (VW).

Good luck!


----------



## jtdmc (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: VW Lemon BuyBACK success (TREGinginCO)*

I have been so incredibly kind and polite, but they have done nothing. I have a brand new car that has been sitting at three different dealers for around 45 cumulative days now. I bought this car on November 6th, 2009!! At this point, I have resorted to my attorney. Hopefully they will honor my requests for a buyback! 
What is everyones buyback success?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VW Lemon BuyBACK success (jtdmc)*

You shouldn't have any problems if you satisfy the requirements of your state lemon laws. In fact, there shouldn't be any need for an attorney, since in most states the procedure is very straightforward. Perhaps Maryland is different? 
Once you start the process and inform your dealer and VWoA of it, they usually try to accommodate customers quickly. A lemoned car may have a title marked as such and making it difficult to sell - so it is in their interest to make you happy and to give you a different new car before it comes to that - that is, if you still want one...
What is/are the problem(s) with your car? Are they major problems that affect the driveability and safety? If they are minor problems, it may be more difficult to satisfy the lemon law conditions. On the other hand, it sounds like in most states you would be fine based on the number of days, alone...
http://www.oag.state.md.us/Consumer/lemon.htm


_Modified by feels_road at 4:51 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## BeAstY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: VW Lemon BuyBACK success (feels_road)*

So VW bought your car back?!
Do you mind checking out my situation?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4790538


----------

